# Huffing in her sleep



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

I woke up to the sound of Petunia rapidly huffing in her cage. When I checked on her, she was in her usual sleeping area (burrowed under her liner). She continued to be huffy when I picked her up, which is not like her; she's become very comfortable around me. I looked at her belly, feet, face... everything seems fine. Her cage temperature was 77, her belly warm.

Was she just having a nightmare? I've never witnessed this before.


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

She may just have had a nightmare. Some hedgies have been reported to snore, whistle and eve scream in their sleep.


----------

